# Must have for any plinker.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been wanting one of these for 20 years. No joke. Recently I got a gift cert for my birthday and I knew right away what to spend it on.

The Crosman American Classic 1377 pellet gun.

If you are not familiar with them just do a quick google image search. The mods people do to these things in insane. In any case I received this today and it is amazing. For the price it is sold and shoots well. Made in the USA.










I also picked up the Gamo pellet trap. This thing was cheap, about $8 if i remember correctly. There were some complaints about blowing out the back of it with high FPS airguns. This pistol only shoots at 600 FPS (with ten pumps) so I have not had any issues. Shot it today with only 5 pumps which seems fast enough for my plinking.










I am using the magnum heavy pellets. Still no issues with the trap stopping them.










My group at ten yards tonight is not the best. But it is also not bad for a 6 inch target. I have not shot an air pistol in a very long time.










I have been having a blast with this thing. The greatest part about shooting into a trap like this is that ... you can save all the lead. And you know that that means!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

yeah I remember the pellet pistol......I have a couple pellet pistols left in my collection......Tempet there was only 2000 made..& Beeman P1 45 style

there are break barrel spring cocked......I have always liked the looks of the crossman classic1377......Happy Times my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i have one, but mines the first series. i have a shoulder stock on it. its a great gun to plink with and do some small game hunts. ive taken some rabbits with mine in the past and head shot a lot of roof rats with it .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I need one....

Btw, what is that bike in the background looks cool..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

e~shot said:


> I need one....
> 
> Btw, what is that bike in the background looks cool..


The bike is a Worksman INB. I love that bike. Also made in the USA ..... one of the only bicycles still made here.


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

I put a drop of white paint on the front sight to make it stand out. Turn the gun over so the paint doesn't run down the sight. Made a big difference too these old eyes.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I had the Benjamin version of that pistol when I was a kid. As I recall, it became a casualty of war when the cave/fort we dug caved in and gobbled all our stuff up. Guess we were the lucky ones as the cave was a pretty good size cavern and could have claimed all of us too. It looked like the pistol in the picture but im not 100% sure of the exact model these days. Air pistols are lots of fun.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I still have my original 1377 from when I was a kid. Needs new seals. In excellent condition.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah I recently stumbled on to this strongest air pistol, really cool, too bad its double the price here....And also nobody sells the 1337c version here. But I dunno if its better I am a super noob in airguns, just someone on a local forum said he wanted that version and couldnt find it.

Crossman 1377 cost 75 EUR here...


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have one and love it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been doing 20 shots at 10 yards. Getting better. Not rests ... just a stock pistol. I will get better.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

My friend a trigger & sear mod would smooth out the roughness of the trigget pull...Yeah the classic 1377 is a great shooter

for the money....another mod is to do the flat top piston...& steel bolt breech.....you will gain another 100 pfs....

Just a couple of ideas to make your shooting more fun for you.... cheap scope now would give you quarter to dime size shot groups...

As I my self use to shoot in compitation @ 10 meters.....all off hand ..no rests or supports......Keep having a good time....~AKAOldmiser

PS check out this web site www.mellonair.com U-Tube has videos on how to disassemble a classic 1377 plus many mods projects


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been shooting 20 shots and 20 shots only every night. I will post my progress. Since the trap collects all the lead ... at the end (when I run out of pellets, I have a LOT) I will give them away to a forum member with the ability to make slingshot ammo from them.

My group is getting tighter. Even when only shooting 20 shots a day. It is hard to see 20 shots on this paper ... but they are there. 7 out of 20 in the 9 ... not too bad.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a classic! Check out Gamo's "Raptor" pellets, especially if you end up modding it out; they're gold plated, so you won't be shitting up your barrel with lead...well worth it if you go down that road...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok I shot today at 25 yards. Now mind you .. I am not all that good yet. I could probably shoot a better group with my slingshot. But anyway ... 1377 pistol with iron sights in a non rested position. While there were some pretty bad shots here ... I hit the 6 inch target every shot. 20 shots, 25 yards. Oh and before you get worried ... I shot my slingshot for about 2 hours today and the air pistol for about 20 minutes.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Just like any thing Ray..practice ..practice..as you well know....you will get there before long..I still thing you should do the trigger mod...for a smoother pull

I am sure it would help a great deal...AKAOldmiser

PS you can always start at 15 feet & work back ya know....


----------

